# Pre-transplant screening visit for kidney



## Love Coding!

Good morning,

I am having a hard time finding an ICD-9 code to depict a follow up office visit to discuss prescreening for a renal transplant.  Does anyone know if there is such a code that you may have heard of or worked with.  My experience in this area is a little green.  If I am not coming across very clear, I can elaborate more if I need to.  

Thank you!


----------



## CC5657

Is this prescreening for a kidney donor or the recipient?  We prescreen donors in our office & use V59.4


----------



## Love Coding!

CC5657 said:


> Is this prescreening for a kidney donor or the recipient?  We prescreen donors in our office & use V59.4



Hi CC5657,

The recipient, what ICD-9 codes, V codes would be considered?  I found, V72.83, V72.63 and V49.83...any ICD-9 codes come to mind?  Maybe ESRD..don't know what others to use to support the type of visit...

Thank you so much for responding!


----------



## CC5657

dscoder74 CPC CPMA said:


> Hi CC5657,
> 
> The recipient, what ICD-9 codes, V codes would be considered?  I found, V72.83, V72.63 and V49.83...any ICD-9 codes come to mind?  Maybe ESRD..don't know what others to use to support the type of visit...
> 
> Thank you so much for responding!




Our patients are usually sent to the Transplant Dept. for the prescreening process. So, we never had to code for prescreening.  That said, I would definately code the stage of CKD, the manifestation, and the V49.83 sounds like the best fit for a transplant screening.  Hope that helps!??


----------



## KJGruberMCW

Can you tell me what CPT codes you are using for these visits? Are they consults?


----------

